# Would you leave puking pax?



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

So I picked up three college girls at 2 am from a club. They are heading to a student dormitory that is 15-20 mins away.One of them is heavy(like me btw), so you can tell she eats a lot . And the heavy girl is not feeling good, her face says" I am trouble, I will puke in your car".
Indeed, two minutes into the ride she asks to pull over , throws up outside of the car. I ask the other two to get her outside to puke. They do. One of them is arguing with me like "yeah we do our best" and the second one thanks me, I guess for stopping. One of the rear doors is open.I check if there are any belongings, press Drop Off button and leave without saying anything .
No driver wants to have puking pax, of course. Would you like to have them in your car?
Here is my problem - because it was prime time, damn Lyft charged them $10 for like two blocks and two minutes of travel. They might complain to Lyft about that. Second issue - I didn't say Good Bye! But it is obviouse I don't want them in my car and I pressed drop off button right there. Third issue - they were waring short skirts, I pulled over in an alley behind Chase bank and when some guys were passing by and saw helpless female wasted and puking, they made deragotory comments. Girls might say I put them in a situation where they didn't feel safe. But it was only two blocks away from the club! Lots of Lyft drivers around, Prime Time area.

Would you leave them like I did ? And if not- do you really think that arguing with drunk people would have some chance on success? They were out of my car,no belongings in the car.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

^^^
They already puked, I would have continued on with the BBW and her two friends.
Where did you leave them in Compton ?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Depends on how they've treated me up to that point. It's not a black and white, yes or no answer. Some people deserved to be ditched even without puking. Whereas as some other people who have puked, I would happily take them where they want to go. How I treat you is contingent on how you treat me. That's the benefit of not being anyone's employee.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Was she hot ?


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

7Miles said:


> So I picked up three college girls at 2 am from a club. They are heading to a student dormitory that is 15-20 mins away.One of them is heavy(like me btw), so you can tell she eats a lot . And the heavy girl is not feeling good, her face says" I am trouble, I will puke in your car".
> Indeed, two minutes into the ride she asks to pull over , throws up outside of the car. I ask the other two to get her outside to puke. They do. One of them is arguing with me like "yeah we do our best" and the second one thanks me, I guess for stopping. One of the rear doors is open.I check if there are any belongings, press Drop Off button and leave without saying anything .
> No driver wants to have puking pax, of course. Would you like to have them in your car?
> Here is my problem - because it was prime time, damn Lyft charged them $10 for like two blocks and two minutes of travel. They might complain to Lyft about that. Second issue - I didn't say Good Bye! But it is obviouse I don't want them in my car and I pressed drop off button right there. Third issue - they were waring short skirts, I pulled over in an alley behind Chase bank and when some guys were passing by and saw helpless female wasted and puking, they made deragotory comments. Girls might say I put them in a situation where they didn't feel safe. But it was only two blocks away from the club! Lots of Lyft drivers around, Prime Time area.
> ...


I second UberHammer's response. However, now that it's already behind you, I would just look at it as a learning experience. Frankly, if you get questioned about it, I would tell Lyft you asked them to exit YOUR vehicle because they were verbally abusive. These companies lie to drivers and pax all the time and you need to CYA.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Depends on how they've treated me up to that point. It's not a black and white, yes or no answer. Some people deserved to be ditched even without puking. Whereas as some other people who have puked, I would happily take them where they want to go. How I treat you is contingent on how you treat me. That's the benefit of not being anyone's employee.


They were OK. But! I have a brand new 30K car. My car was against driving up to 20 mins with them, I can see that in my car's eyes, I mean lights 
I guess I had to say something but they would say something back, I am sure of that.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> Was she hot ?


Yes, because puking girls are so hot. I also like shitting girls . Even hotter.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

7Miles said:


> They were OK. But! I have a brand new 30K car. My car was against driving up to 20 mins with them, I can see that in my car's eyes, I mean lights
> I guess I had to say something but they would say something back, I am sure of that.


When I'm done with a pax, I use the fewest words as possible. More words from me just gives them more ammunition to argue back. The hardest person to argue with is the one that says the least.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> ^^^
> They already puked, I would have continued on with the BBW and her two friends.
> Where did you leave them in Compton ?


yea, as long as the puke wasn't dripping off her cloths or shoes, give her a breath mint and finish the fare


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

7Miles said:


> So I picked up three college girls at 2 am from a club. They are heading to a student dormitory that is 15-20 mins away.One of them is heavy(like me btw), so you can tell she eats a lot . And the heavy girl is not feeling good, her face says" I am trouble, I will puke in your car".
> Indeed, two minutes into the ride she asks to pull over , throws up outside of the car. I ask the other two to get her outside to puke. They do. One of them is arguing with me like "yeah we do our best" and the second one thanks me, I guess for stopping. One of the rear doors is open.I check if there are any belongings, press Drop Off button and leave without saying anything .
> No driver wants to have puking pax, of course. Would you like to have them in your car?
> Here is my problem - because it was prime time, damn Lyft charged them $10 for like two blocks and two minutes of travel. They might complain to Lyft about that. Second issue - I didn't say Good Bye! But it is obviouse I don't want them in my car and I pressed drop off button right there. Third issue - they were waring short skirts, I pulled over in an alley behind Chase bank and when some guys were passing by and saw helpless female wasted and puking, they made deragotory comments. Girls might say I put them in a situation where they didn't feel safe. But it was only two blocks away from the club! Lots of Lyft drivers around, Prime Time area.
> ...


The clanger is that you did not say goodbye


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> yea, as long as the puke wasn't dripping off her cloths or shoes, give her a breath mint and finish the fare


So, if some creepy driver left your sister, daughter, wife on the side of the road you wouldn't care ?


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> So, if some creepy driver left your sister, daughter, wife on the side of the road you wouldn't care ?


My car doesn't come with security services. I get paid pennies on a dollar per mile and minute. Once you start puking , get the hell out of my car. Those are my car rules. I already had puking pax before . Never again!


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

My rating already down , so they rated me I see. One star was given.
To those who sympathize with them - let me remind you something. I am not an ambulance or some car that transport not feeling well people . I am not a puke taxi. Even taxi driver doesn't own the cab, just leases it. But I own this brand new car. This is my car. I drive my family in it.
Next time - drink less. And if you feel bad don't even consider me some kind of ambulance for sick people or a security personnel .


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

7Miles said:


> My rating already down , so they rated me I see. One star was given.
> To those who sympathize with them - let me remind you something. I am not an ambulance or some car that transport not feeling well people . I am not a puke taxi. Even taxi driver doesn't own the cab, just leases it. But I own this brand new car. This is my car. I drive my family in it.
> Next time - drink less. And if you feel bad don't even consider me some kind of ambulance for sick people or a security personnel .


I hope you feel sick some day and somebody kicks you out on the highway. 
You probably shouldn't be driving for a living .


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I hope you feel sick some day and somebody kicks you out on the highway.
> You probably shouldn't be driving for a living .


I kicked nobody out on a highway.
You probably already know my wish to you, don't you? A lot of puking customers and wonderfully smelly car as a result of it. Haha. I don't like you but even I won't wish you drive monthes in a car that smells like puke.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> Was she hot ?


^^^
No, but her vomit was.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

7Miles said:


> I kicked nobody out on a highway.
> You probably already know my wish to you, don't you? A lot of puking customers and wonderfully smelly car as a result of it. Haha. I don't like you but even I won't wish you drive monthes in a car that smells like puke.


They made an effort to not puke in your car.
They paid you back with a one rating.

In cheapo markets lyft and Uber should allow used police type vehicles with the rubber floors.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

7Miles said:


> My rating already down , so they rated me I see. One star was given.
> To those who sympathize with them - let me remind you something. I am not an ambulance or some car that transport not feeling well people . I am not a puke taxi. Even taxi driver doesn't own the cab, just leases it. But I own this brand new car. This is my car. I drive my family in it.
> Next time - drink less. And if you feel bad don't even consider me some kind of ambulance for sick people or a security personnel .


^^^
Next time order a car with the special-order tile floor with drains and the garden hose proof upholstery and headliner.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> They made an effort to not puke in your car.
> They paid you back with a one rating.
> 
> In cheapo markets lyft and Uber should allow used police type vehicles with the rubber floors.


^^^
Not to mention that plexiglass partition that would prevent the vomit from going down the back of your shirt.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

7Miles said:


> Yes, because puking girls are so hot. I also like shitting girls . Even hotter.


POST # 7/ @7Miles : Speaking of re-
gurgitating PAX and defecating fe-
males your Avatar reminds me of
a Big ShemaleTurd from Northridge
whose photo makes ME want to puke!

You and "jo5eph" are BUSTED!
Doppelganger scissoring 4U2.


----------



## sbb (Feb 16, 2015)

7Miles said:


> My rating already down , so they rated me I see. One star was given.
> To those who sympathize with them - let me remind you something. I am not an ambulance or some car that transport not feeling well people . I am not a puke taxi. Even taxi driver doesn't own the cab, just leases it. But I own this brand new car. This is my car. I drive my family in it.
> Next time - drink less. And if you feel bad don't even consider me some kind of ambulance for sick people or a security personnel .


What did you expect, a thank you and five star rating for abandoning them in the middle of the night? Jeez. I might have done the same thing but I'd expect consequences and not ***** about it when it happens. Poor you.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

sbb said:


> What did you expect, a thank you and five star rating for abandoning them in the middle of the night? Jeez. I might have done the same thing but I'd expect consequences and not ***** about it when it happens. Poor you.


What? 
You must be kidding. 
My pooch has thrown up in my car but even my German Shep has had the panache to give me some warning. 
Even though she came from fine stock and prize winning sires, she wasn't the runt of the litter, she was the gorilla of the litter... and far too large to be show quality for a female. 
She protects this house and me also, and she's one beautiful dog. 
BUT, it seems that Uber pax can't be bothered by such niceties as vomit warnings, so what happens is that they hurl all over the back of the car that YOU own. 
And YOU say that driver/owners aren't supposed to "*****" about it? 
You must be one of those White House Kool Aid drinkers.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> What?
> You must be kidding.
> My pooch has thrown up in my car but even my German Shep has had the panache to give me some warning.
> Even though she came from fine stock and prize winning sires, she wasn't the runt of the litter, she was the gorilla of the litter... and far too large to be show quality for a female.
> ...


^^^
I can't believe that I typed that on such a polite board.


----------



## sbb (Feb 16, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> What?
> You must be kidding.
> My pooch has thrown up in my car but even my German Shep has had the panache to give me some warning.
> Even though she came from fine stock and prize winning sires, she wasn't the runt of the litter, she was the gorilla of the litter... and far too large to be show quality for a female.
> ...


Uhh, me kidding?!? Your words "_Indeed, two minutes into the ride she asks to pull over , throws up outside of the car. I ask the other two to get her outside to puke. They do" _ Obviously she did warn you but to call it panache is really out there, is English your first language? You are *****ing about something that didn't happen. What should she have done, given you a big tip after you abandoned her in the middle of the night on some street? You are obviously incapable of seeing another's point of view, that's sociopathic. I would completely expect terrible ratings and complaints. I feel sorry for your dog if you expect her to have a cognitive thought process like a human. You're just delusional.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

sbb said:


> Uhh, me kidding?!? Your words "_Indeed, two minutes into the ride she asks to pull over , throws up outside of the car. I ask the other two to get her outside to puke. They do" _ Obviously she did warn you but to call it panache is really out there, is English your first language? You are *****ing about something that didn't happen. What should she have done, given you a big tip after you abandoned her in the middle of the night on some street? You are obviously incapable of seeing another's point of view, that's sociopathic. I would completely expect terrible ratings and complaints. I feel sorry for your dog if you expect her to have a cognitive thought process like a human. You're just delusional.


^^^
WHAT!!!
Yes, English is my first language, although I grew up with my parents and grandparents speaking German, Italian, Polish, German and Portuguese in the house. 
My mom spoke eleven languages fluently. 
Now, I'm only *****ing about how low class you really are. Face it... you're a jerk. 
Sociopathic? You don't know the meaning of the word. 
And, the comment about my dog just goes to show that you don't have a grasp on anything short of your zipper. 
Delusional? Do a google search. 
You're an A$$hole.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

7Miles said:


> So I picked up three college girls at 2 am from a club. They are heading to a student dormitory that is 15-20 mins away.One of them is heavy(like me btw), so you can tell she eats a lot . And the heavy girl is not feeling good, her face says" I am trouble, I will puke in your car".
> Indeed, two minutes into the ride she asks to pull over , throws up outside of the car. I ask the other two to get her outside to puke. They do. One of them is arguing with me like "yeah we do our best" and the second one thanks me, I guess for stopping. One of the rear doors is open.I check if there are any belongings, press Drop Off button and leave without saying anything .
> No driver wants to have puking pax, of course. Would you like to have them in your car?
> Here is my problem - because it was prime time, damn Lyft charged them $10 for like two blocks and two minutes of travel. They might complain to Lyft about that. Second issue - I didn't say Good Bye! But it is obviouse I don't want them in my car and I pressed drop off button right there. Third issue - they were waring short skirts, I pulled over in an alley behind Chase bank and when some guys were passing by and saw helpless female wasted and puking, they made deragotory comments. Girls might say I put them in a situation where they didn't feel safe. But it was only two blocks away from the club! Lots of Lyft drivers around, Prime Time area.
> ...


Yet another reason not to do bar closings. I realize that's the only time available to some of us who have other full-time jobs. I've chosen to do early weekday mornings (4:30 - 8:00) before I go into the office and then the a few daylight hours Saturday and Sunday. The pax are nicer and smell better.


----------



## sbb (Feb 16, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> WHAT!!!
> Yes, English is my first language, although I grew up with my parents and grandparents speaking German, Italian, Polish, German and Portuguese in the house.
> My mom spoke eleven languages fluently.
> ...


You absolutely refuse to acknowledge your self-serving poorly presented defense. It illustrates deep insecurity, probably due your gluttonous obesity. Then, you confuse the your own discussion. According to you, this passenger gave you the same warning as you boast that your Nazi bred dog would have. The passenger alerted you, complied with your request to get out of your car. She did so without puking and you left without warning. Twice I asked, What kind of rating did you expect for leaving a distressed person on a street in the middle of the night? You won't give a direct answer. I wonder why...hmmm.. They should can you.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

7Miles said:


> So I picked up three college girls at 2 am from a club. They are heading to a student dormitory that is 15-20 mins away.One of them is heavy(like me btw), so you can tell she eats a lot . And the heavy girl is not feeling good, her face says" I am trouble, I will puke in your car".
> Indeed, two minutes into the ride she asks to pull over , throws up outside of the car. I ask the other two to get her outside to puke. They do. One of them is arguing with me like "yeah we do our best" and the second one thanks me, I guess for stopping. One of the rear doors is open.I check if there are any belongings, press Drop Off button and leave without saying anything .
> No driver wants to have puking pax, of course. Would you like to have them in your car?
> Here is my problem - because it was prime time, damn Lyft charged them $10 for like two blocks and two minutes of travel. They might complain to Lyft about that. Second issue - I didn't say Good Bye! But it is obviouse I don't want them in my car and I pressed drop off button right there. Third issue - they were waring short skirts, I pulled over in an alley behind Chase bank and when some guys were passing by and saw helpless female wasted and puking, they made deragotory comments. Girls might say I put them in a situation where they didn't feel safe. But it was only two blocks away from the club! Lots of Lyft drivers around, Prime Time area.
> ...


I would have done the same thing. I would only add that if they HAD left valuables in the car I would have driven just far enough away to avoid them getting back in the car, then put their stuff on the side of the road and yelled "come here and get your stuff" before driving away. Just eat the 1-star and almost guaranteed complaint as a cost of doing business, as opposed to the vomit risk.


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

7Miles said:


> So I picked up three college girls at 2 am from a club. They are heading to a student dormitory that is 15-20 mins away.One of them is heavy(like me btw), so you can tell she eats a lot . And the heavy girl is not feeling good, her face says" I am trouble, I will puke in your car".
> Indeed, two minutes into the ride she asks to pull over , throws up outside of the car. I ask the other two to get her outside to puke. They do. One of them is arguing with me like "yeah we do our best" and the second one thanks me, I guess for stopping. One of the rear doors is open.I check if there are any belongings, press Drop Off button and leave without saying anything .
> No driver wants to have puking pax, of course. Would you like to have them in your car?
> Here is my problem - because it was prime time, damn Lyft charged them $10 for like two blocks and two minutes of travel. They might complain to Lyft about that. Second issue - I didn't say Good Bye! But it is obviouse I don't want them in my car and I pressed drop off button right there. Third issue - they were waring short skirts, I pulled over in an alley behind Chase bank and when some guys were passing by and saw helpless female wasted and puking, they made deragotory comments. Girls might say I put them in a situation where they didn't feel safe. But it was only two blocks away from the club! Lots of Lyft drivers around, Prime Time area.
> ...


For the future, get a 5 gallon bucket, line it with plastic trash bags and keep it in your trunk. Since she was with her friends they can hold the buckets My little bucket saved me a couple of times.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

sbb said:


> You absolutely refuse to acknowledge your self-serving poorly presented defense. It illustrates deep insecurity, probably due your gluttonous obesity. Then, you confuse the your own discussion. According to you, this passenger gave you the same warning as you boast that your Nazi bred dog would have. The passenger alerted you, complied with your request to get out of your car. She did so without puking and you left without warning. Twice I asked, What kind of rating did you expect for leaving a distressed person on a street in the middle of the night? You won't give a direct answer. I wonder why...hmmm.. They should can you.


^^^
You're such an A$$hole. 
First of all, my doctor keeps telling me to gain ten pounds, but I happen to like being lean and mean. 
The "German Shepherd Dog" as it is classified, was bred a hundred years before the Nazis, you moron. 
The rest of your post is commingling my comment with a few others.... What the hell are you smoking? 
However, that's not to say that I wouldn't do the same thing as a previous poster said that he did. 
I don't drive for Uber, Sidecar, or Lyft, but I was approved by Uber to drive two days before they were kicked off the road here in Nevada. 
I work for the best Car Service in Vegas, and I have hundreds of customers that call me when they are coming into town. 
Even though Mondays and Tuesdays are my days off, I worked this morning and went and picked up two parties over at Signature.... which is the private plane/Jet terminal right over on Las Vegas Bl. 
You're an idiot. 
Just read my profile, Einstein... I'm in Nevada where Uber doesn't exist.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

sbb said:


> You absolutely refuse to acknowledge your self-serving poorly presented defense. It illustrates deep insecurity, probably due your gluttonous obesity. Then, you confuse the your own discussion. According to you, this passenger gave you the same warning as you boast that your Nazi bred dog would have. The passenger alerted you, complied with your request to get out of your car. She did so without puking and you left without warning. Twice I asked, What kind of rating did you expect for leaving a distressed person on a street in the middle of the night? You won't give a direct answer. I wonder why...hmmm.. They should can you.


^^^
Oh, sorry.... I forgot to agree with you on one point. 
I do have deep insecurities.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> Yet another reason not to do bar closings. I realize that's the only time available to some of us who have other full-time jobs. I've chosen to do early weekday mornings (4:30 - 8:00) before I go into the office and then the a few daylight hours Saturday and Sunday. The pax are nicer and smell better.


^^^
Smell better than what?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

sbb said:


> Uhh, me kidding?!? Your words "_Indeed, two minutes into the ride she asks to pull over , throws up outside of the car. I ask the other two to get her outside to puke. They do" _ Obviously she did warn you but to call it panache is really out there, is English your first language? You are *****ing about something that didn't happen. What should she have done, given you a big tip after you abandoned her in the middle of the night on some street? You are obviously incapable of seeing another's point of view, that's sociopathic. I would completely expect terrible ratings and complaints. I feel sorry for your dog if you expect her to have a cognitive thought process like a human. You're just delusional.


^^^
She has more cognitive thought processes than you.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

You can't rinse police car floor with water from the hose.
There is a half-inch fabric liner below it, idiots


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

puber said:


> You can't rinse police car floor with water from the hose.
> There is a half-inch fabric liner below it, idiots


^^^
Huh? 
Whah?


----------



## sbb (Feb 16, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Oh, sorry.... I forgot to agree with you on one point.
> I do have deep insecurities.


Well, my bad. It seems I double pasted a response to you not meant for you but for 7miles. BTW, the Nazi's did in fact have a program to advance breed the German Shepard as the ultimate guard dog but not worth a debate. Sorry about mistake.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 7/ @7Miles : Speaking of re-
> gurgitating PAX and defecating fe-
> males your Avatar reminds me of
> a Big ShemaleTurd from Northridge
> ...


My avatar is a real photo of Uber CEO Travis Kalanick. I am glad it makes you wanna puke.Here is more for you.
http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-travis-kalanick-bio-2014-1


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> What?
> You must be kidding.
> My pooch has thrown up in my car but even my German Shep has had the panache to give me some warning.
> Even though she came from fine stock and prize winning sires, she wasn't the runt of the litter, she was the gorilla of the litter... and far too large to be show quality for a female.
> ...


You should have a sticker on your car "I love pukers"


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Smell better than what?


Drunk breath.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> ^^^
> They already puked, I would have continued on with the BBW and her two friends.
> Where did you leave them in Compton ?


"BBW"...... Bahaahaaa!! ..............You crack me up NYC!!!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

7Miles said:


> So I picked up three college girls at 2 am from a club. They are heading to a student dormitory that is 15-20 mins away.One of them is heavy(like me btw), so you can tell she eats a lot . And the heavy girl is not feeling good, her face says" I am trouble, I will puke in your car".
> Indeed, two minutes into the ride she asks to pull over , throws up outside of the car. I ask the other two to get her outside to puke. They do. One of them is arguing with me like "yeah we do our best" and the second one thanks me, I guess for stopping. One of the rear doors is open.I check if there are any belongings, press Drop Off button and leave without saying anything .
> No driver wants to have puking pax, of course. Would you like to have them in your car?
> Here is my problem - because it was prime time, damn Lyft charged them $10 for like two blocks and two minutes of travel. They might complain to Lyft about that. Second issue - I didn't say Good Bye! But it is obviouse I don't want them in my car and I pressed drop off button right there. Third issue - they were waring short skirts, I pulled over in an alley behind Chase bank and when some guys were passing by and saw helpless female wasted and puking, they made deragotory comments. Girls might say I put them in a situation where they didn't feel safe. But it was only two blocks away from the club! Lots of Lyft drivers around, Prime Time area.
> ...


Yeah, objectively speaking, you did exactly the proper thing. You're an IC, after all. You have no obligation to have your car trashed under any circumstances. Paxs should ALWAYS get their puking taken care of BEFORE they get into a stranger's car. I mean, that's just common decency, we will agree. But all in all, you did exactly the proper thing. You're a driver for hire, not a janitor and not a ****ing babysitter. Well done on your choice and actions, given the situation.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

7Miles said:


> So I picked up three college girls at 2 am from a club. They are heading to a student dormitory that is 15-20 mins away.One of them is heavy(like me btw), so you can tell she eats a lot . And the heavy girl is not feeling good, her face says" I am trouble, I will puke in your car".
> Indeed, two minutes into the ride she asks to pull over , throws up outside of the car. I ask the other two to get her outside to puke. They do. One of them is arguing with me like "yeah we do our best" and the second one thanks me, I guess for stopping. One of the rear doors is open.I check if there are any belongings, press Drop Off button and leave without saying anything .
> No driver wants to have puking pax, of course. Would you like to have them in your car?
> Here is my problem - because it was prime time, damn Lyft charged them $10 for like two blocks and two minutes of travel. They might complain to Lyft about that. Second issue - I didn't say Good Bye! But it is obviouse I don't want them in my car and I pressed drop off button right there. Third issue - they were waring short skirts, I pulled over in an alley behind Chase bank and when some guys were passing by and saw helpless female wasted and puking, they made deragotory comments. Girls might say I put them in a situation where they didn't feel safe. But it was only two blocks away from the club! Lots of Lyft drivers around, Prime Time area.
> ...


Happened to me before..... I was driving a couple home..... the chick screamed to pull over, so I did. She puked outside, they begged me not to leave them there.

Here's what I told the Guy, "I'll drive you 2 home but if she pukes in my car YOU will clean it up,.... and you will have STILL have to pay the $250 cleaning fee.... and if you refuse to clean up your girlfriends puke, her vomit will be the least of your problems...... do we understand each other"? 
(I'm not a person anyone wants to Fk with... so that helps with my bad attitude when I'm pissed)

I then gave her a bottled water and 5 mins to recover.... (NO, I don't give my pax free water)... I gave her the water because I knew it would help settle her stomach. Then I gave her one of my zip-lock bags to puke in if she needed it.

I drove them home..... they thanked me about 10 times along the way..... she didn't puke..... the guy gave me a $20 tip.

Thing is.....
I would HATE to have had my sister and her friends left on the side of the road.... So the Moral of my story 7Miles...... 
......buy some puke bags for your car as a backup.


----------



## Lyftaway (Dec 30, 2014)

While I can sympathize with not wanting a sick passenger, the OP handled this situation was a dick move, and IMHO more than a little cowardly.


----------



## mrlasvegas (Aug 9, 2015)

I work the late night bar crowd shift and love it. I would never leave a sick passenger behind. Just personal ethics. Since tips are not that frequent, I really don't care about ride volume. Just what I can bring in. So if the meter is going, money is coming in. No problems.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

1) they didn't sound like any trouble
2) you are in fact endangering them. Would you want your mother/sister/daughter/gf/etc left like that? If you drive them any distance (even 2 blocks) you are obligated by contract to drop them off in a "safe spot".
3) you have every right to refuse service. You should have turned the ride down at pickup if this was your strategy for handling future eventualities.
4) "Goodbye" Really?! How about something more professional like "I'm sorry, but I'm not comfortable taking your friend any further and I'm ending the trip.

Instead of using extensive medical training we all DON'T receive to evaluate whether we THINK we're getting pukers and denying/ejecting rides, all drivers should be prepared. Any kind of receptacle will do (ziplock, air sick bag, shopping bag, etc) but my preference is for a small trash barrel with trash bag in it. Had two pukers out of 1700 rides. Both used barrel, took soiled trash bag with them, and tipped me. 5☆


----------



## iMakeTheMaps (Jul 14, 2015)

7Miles said:


> My car doesn't come with security services. I get paid pennies on a dollar per mile and minute. Once you start puking , get the hell out of my car. Those are my car rules. I already had puking pax before . Never again!


This answers your question. This is how you feel about it, you made the right choice for you.

*I would've done the same thing, btw.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I had another "great story " lately. Pax passed out on me and I could not wake him up. Finally I got him out but he could not stand! He acted like the Earth Gravity was too much to handle. I found a tree for him to hold onto. While I was dancing with him on the street trying to teach him our planet's gravity rules, I stepped into a dog poop. My whole car smelled.
Next evening, also very late I got a request from three Mexican friends go to the border with largest bag I have ever seen in my life. The bag was from front windshield to the back of my trunk. While they were packing it in my car, they broke car seat covers as I discovered later. All my seats were down, one of the guys was able to squeeze in. Funny thing is also is that he is Mexican but never been to the border crossing. I had to show him the way after I dropped him off.he said he "usually uses the other entrance". San Diego has two, but it's still funny.


----------

